# Photo Help Discussion



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

If you have a question about any of the pictures in the Photo Help topic, post them here.


----------



## penny13 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hay Hankster,
Can you help me with rewinding the pull starter without that horrible boing. clamp maybe? Thanks,
penny


----------



## penny13 (Sep 20, 2008)

can you please help with installing a new pull string without the coil boinging out? thanks, penny


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

What brand/model are you trying to replace the recoil on?


----------



## oscarpro (Sep 23, 2008)

*Weedeater FL20 trimmer*

Hankster, your photo of the poulan blower fuel lines, that is the exact cab. that I have on my weedeater trimmer. The bottom of the carb. has a cover with 4 scrs. Inside that there is a diaphram with a fuel valve. My question is what is the spec for properly adjusting this valve for proper fuel input? Thanks


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

There is a special tool for the setting but generally if you set the top of the lever to be flush with the carb body that surrounds it, it will be fine.


----------



## oscarpro (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks, your wisdom quote is so true.


----------



## bser (Jan 8, 2009)

Hawkster-how do I add pictures to a reply?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Click Post Reply and below where you type in your messsage you'll see Manage Attachments.


----------



## Hubs (Jul 13, 2009)

Hankster, looking for photo's of Craftsman/Poulan weedwacker fuel line routing . Was directed in a post that there is a sticky for photo's of this type machine. only see blower pics . Is there another location


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Which one are you looking for? The 25cc or the 32cc? Can get them tomorrow.


----------



## Hubs (Jul 13, 2009)

The one I have is older it is 21 cc . But from the descriptions people are posting , they sound the same as mine . 2 inlets on carb , 2 fuel lines on gas tank and . 2 inlets on primer bulb .


----------

